# Amano Shrimp always hiding



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello

I've got 2 amano shrimp in a 50 gallon aquarium that seem to always be hiding. Gets quite frustrating because there a nice addition to the aquarium. Anyone have any idea whay they are always hiding and also any tips on how to entice them out?

Fish I have in the tank are:

4 pepered corys
6 green tiger barbs
2 balloon mollies
6 black skirt tetras
1 keyhole cichlid
2 gold gouramis
5 rosy barbs

Also I have the shrimp 5 weeks. I read they take a while to settle in but I would think that that would be plenty of time. Maybe their afraid of the keyhole cichlid? Any suggestions?


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi ballyvora4,

They are probably intimidated by the fish. Shrimp are better off in a planted aquarium without fish, or at least very small, non threatening fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine do the same. A few of them just don't like the light - it appears. I would think if you had a moonlight of some type they would come out under that.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Mine all hide too, but I just figure they're busy eating algae and cleaning the tank. My 20 gallon long has 11 Amano shrimp and I rarely see them. Sometimes in the evening I'll throw in an algae wafer or two and they come out to eat...


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know.....Kinda regret buying the little guys now! I checked the compatibility with all my fish and all seemed ok. Guess there just timid by instinct. Might move them into a 15 gallon aquarium I have and start a shrimp only tank.

Was thinking I might not use a substrate and just have a big carpet of java moss and maybe a few cabomba plants in the background. Would that work for shrimp?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That might work, but the Cabomba is a heavy rooted plant and will need some type of gravel substrate.


----------

